# Goats and Pacifiers.



## AdventuresOfFiFiandAbe (Jun 24, 2018)

We've been bottle feeding our two Nigerian dwarfs and lately our boy goat has been suckling onto everything..‍♀ Has anyone ever tried baby binkies? Would like some thoughts on it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much are you feeding them?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd think they'd just chew them up.....

But how old are they. How much milk are they getting and how often are they getting it? Are they getting grain, hay, browse or pasture? Minerals? Fresh water?

Sometimes they are asking for more because they really need it. (I know now that I under fed mine the first couple of years). Other times they're just being greedy buggars. ;-)

We can help you find solutions better if we know which description fits your boys!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Agree with groovy and Karen - evaluate input and how much and how often you are feeding. Pacifiers are NOT a good idea. It will only frustrate them if they are hungry and is a choking concern.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Is the hole in the nipple too big? Maybe try a nipple with a slightly smaller hole. That will give the baby more nursing time.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Are they actually suckling? My kids chew on most everything - shoe laces, shirt, fingers, ears, buttons, stones, wood, hair, etc. Btw, don't let them get your fingers to their back teeth ....


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Are they actually suckling? My kids chew on most everything - shoe laces, shirt, fingers, ears, buttons, stones, wood, hair, etc. Btw, don't let them get your fingers to their back teeth ....


Mine do this, too. Even my big girls are pretty mouthy. I love when they nibble my fingers, but yeah, definitely stay away from the back teeth! My oldest son was here recently and was letting a kid chew his fingers. I just started to warn him and he said OUCH and jerked his bloody fingers out of her mouth.


----------



## Nubian goats (Jul 9, 2018)

Make sure they do not get over eating disease. Just a thought arty:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Suck reflex happens for a while after bottle feeding. That is normal behavior. 

Nibbling is also normal, they want to sample everything when young.


----------



## Nubian goats (Jul 9, 2018)

Oh 


toth boer goats said:


> Suck reflex happens for a while after bottle feeding. That is normal behavior.
> 
> Nibbling is also normal, they want to sample everything when young.


oh sorry I thought someone was saying they were eating a lot of milk


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

I’m not 100% sure this is true for all goats, but in my limited experience bottle babies suckle on things way more than dam raised. Of my 10 goats, 6 were dam raised & 4 bottle babies. The adult bottle babies STILL suckle everything on my body!! LOL I’ve just always thought they see me as food ‍♀my year & a half old wether literally sucks on my arms, clothes, my hair if I bend down to do anything! & they don’t do it to anyone else!! Oh & on pacifiers, my most recent bottle baby that lived in my house, I got her a pacifier just bc I thought it was so cute, but NEVER let her have it when I wasn’t right there bc I do think it could be a choking hazard, it was so cute though!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the are trying to nurse on everything, they are usually hungry and need the milk amount upped a little.


----------



## AdventuresOfFiFiandAbe (Jun 24, 2018)

They are close to a month old and get about 32oz of milk, four times a day.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Man - glad someone said it...dont let them get your fingers into their molars in the back...they will make you never do it again. Clydius got me one time..shoooo


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

32oz four times a day or 32oz spread out over 4 feedings? 
How much do they weight? What are you feeding them, whole milk, replacer? 

At a month old they should have hay or grass available to them so they can start eating solid feed, many offer creep feed at 2-3 weeks also.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is their weight? Is that 32 oz for the whole day? What else do you offer them?


----------



## AdventuresOfFiFiandAbe (Jun 24, 2018)

They do. We have grain and hay available to them at all times. We have yet to get a scale to weigh them, so I'm not 100 percent on how much they weigh at this time. They don't seem under fed or over fed. Always very energetic and all over the place. The the little boy is always about suckling on everything‍♀


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

You need to know how much they weigh to know how much to feed them. 
Are they getting 32oz a day or 32oz per feeding?


----------

